# Two New ACS/KNK Rhinestone Videos



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I made two new instructional videos for those who use ACS Studio or KNK Studio for rhinestone design.

The first one shows how I set up single letter/stroke hot keys specifically for the functions used repeatedly in rhinestone designing and editing. I find that incorporating these hot keys makes the process go a LOT faster and easier and I encourage users of this software to set up either the same keys or whatever letter keys will make the most sense to them. 

Hot Keys for Rhinestone Pattern Design

The second video shows a method for designing a baseball and the techniques used can most certainly be extended to other designs. Since I use some of the hot keys from the first video, I urge you to watch the other video first.  

Baseball Design 

Thanks to Eric for requesting assistance with his sports ball designs. I learned some new tricks in doing these.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for making these videos and sharing them!They are very helpfull.Just when I think you cant get any better you do!Sandy you are the best!The training and help you have provided me since purchasing from you is worth the cost of the purchase itself!Keep up the good work you really are a master at this software! I could only hope to be half as talented!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

What Eric said!


She is amazing, truly!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Sandy! I always learn so much from your videos...can't wait to watch these


----------

